# Tugs



## croakle (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello everyone, my first post.

I am interested in tugs for radio control modelling and would like to find out more about tugs in general. I am particularly interested in harbour tugs and Thames barge towing tugs. Can anybody recommend a website or book with good pictures and texts which describes the way they operate? DVD or video would be really useful also.

Thanks and best wishes

Julian


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Julian to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer and I am sure somebody will give you an answer to your question.


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome croakle, should get all your heart desires here mate, should get a few helping replies soon i think , once our time differences catch up with you. tugs in gallery go to tugs & harbour craft for a start? (Thumb) (Hippy)


----------



## croakle (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks very much. Some good pictures.

Best wishes

Julian


----------

